

Has Your Startup Hit A Dead End? - markpeterdavis
http://www.markpeterdavis.com/getventure/2009/03/has-your-startup-hit-a-dead-end.html

======
dasil003
This article is just stating a truism. Of course not all startups are destined
to succeed. In fact most are obviously destined to fail.

It sort of seems like the OA is trying to rebut Graham's assertion that the
reason startups fail is because people stop working, and the subtle
implication that no startup _has_ to fail. However if that's the case, more
exploration is needed to tease apart the case of the bad idea and the case of
bad entrepreneur. Just saying "maybe your idea sucks" is not helpful. Maybe
it's a problem for some entrepreneurs that they are willing to tweak
everything except the core idea, but that's certainly not the case with the
entrepreneurs I know.

------
goodgoblin
This is a great point. I feel like soldiering on, especially if costs are low,
can be the easy way out.

I mean, its not easy to go month after month with little or no positive
feedback, but it doesn't require facing up to the hard choices figuring
something like this out exposes. Hopefully there is an opportunity in this
dead end - perhaps not the millions you were hoping for, but perhaps a way
out, a way to end things with honor, maybe for a smaller payout, maybe
rethinking your approach will reveal a smaller market opportunity, but
something attainable, or get you to focus on winding it up rather than
pressing onwards until you run out of steam.

------
sho
tl;dr version:

Sometimes entrepreneurs get it wrong, and their product/idea isn't viable. In
that case, keep at it for a while, then give up and move onto something else.

There, saved you a couple of minutes.

------
thepanister
hmmmm My startup did not really hit a dead end... but I am afraid of that it's
me who hitted a dead end.

